# 4th of July Trail Ride



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

Had a wonderful trail ride this morning! What a great way to spend a good part of a holiday...  

It's hot, but by taking the wooded trail and being 90% in the shade, it was not uncomfortable at all. Saw one nice sized deer....

When we got back, my horse seemed to really enjoy his cool rinse-off and he particularly enjoys a cool drink from the hose! I was also delighted to see him drink 2/3 of a bucket of water after getting back to his stall.

It was a delightful morning!

Anybody else enjoy a holiday ride today?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I joined some new friends and had a great ride up at Payson Lake. About 8000 foot elevation, So temps were not bad. Deer flies in a few places were though.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm glad you all had fun!!  Do you have any pics from your ride, Radio?

Love yours as always, painted.


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

Skyseternalangel said:


> I'm glad you all had fun!!  Do you have any pics from your ride, Radio?
> 
> Love yours as always, painted.


 
Oh good grief! I should'a taken photos! I guess I was having such a good time I never thought of it....  

I seem to tend to think of taking photos more often when I'm riding by myself. I guess I get to visiting with other riders and forget about it....


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Haha it's all good! I'm the same way.. never take pictures when I should be!

At least you had a nice day to recall later on


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

Sounds like ya'll had fun! That's what I wished I had been doing...sigh 

Sky, did your family still BBQ and shoot off fireworks? Or would that be awkward? Or is it winter there? I don't know much about NZ, clearly. lol


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

It is winter. Your autumn is our spring, and our summer begins in December  But no it was the most lazy day ever. We were so exhausted that we didn't really do anything except watch movies all day. It wasn't much of a 4th.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

We rode both on the 4th and today. It was really nice. In the evening, we went to our community fireworks show. Our county has the best free fire works show for many miles around and we get several thousand people. Our county has a population of about 5,000. I'm sure not all of them go, but we get a lot of people from other areas. They had a pretty good little rock-n-roll cover band. We listened to them until they did "Brown Eyed Girl" which was beyond my tolerance for copies of old tunes. I am much more into original music or unique music. It was a fun weekend.


----------

